# USB problem

## cp_tar

OK, can anyone help me here:

I'm installing Gentoo on my father's laptop (Acer Aspire 3002) and he and his gf rely heavily on their USB mouse, which I cannot get to work.

It worked in the installation (gpm recognized both the mouse and the trackpad); I compiled USB support in the kernel (not as a module), everything seems to be in order; however, /dev/input/mice seems only to point to the trackpad, and I don't really know what to do.

If the mouse doesn't work, neither will the mp3 player and the camera...

Especially since usbview doesn't seem to see the mouse when I connect it, so I guess I did make a mistake somewhere...

----------

## kadu

which mouse device did you set in xorg??

----------

## pdr

Make sure you emerge hotplug (does not get added to any runlevels). You will also probably want to emerge coldplug - which does get added to the boot runlevel - if they might boot the computer with mouse, etc already plugged in.Last edited by pdr on Mon Dec 19, 2005 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Installation done, so moved here.

----------

## cp_tar

 *pdr wrote:*   

> Make sure you emerge hotplug (does not get added to any runlevels). You will also probably want to emerge coldplug - which does get added to the boot runlevel - if they might boot the computer with mouse, etc already plugged in.

 Did that; doesn't work.

Do I need to make any changes to /etc/fstab?

/proc is mounted, yet when I plug the mouse in, usbview only shows one EHCI controller and that's it.

I dimly recall having some line in there concerning USB, but the Handbook content seems to have changed...

I guess everythnig's OK then with the kernel - it sees the controller and that should be about it, right?

----------

## Po0ky

Which usb controllers do you have in the kernel... only ehci? 

does lspci gives any other controlers? like ohci or uhci.

----------

## cp_tar

 *Po0ky wrote:*   

> Which usb controllers do you have in the kernel... only ehci? 
> 
> does lspci gives any other controlers? like ohci or uhci.

 00:03.0 SiS USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 SiS USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 SiS USB 2.0 Controller

I just found out sound doesn't work either  :Sad: 

lspci shows the controller just above USB, no problem there...

Ah, well... stick to the USB for now...

----------

## at240

Could you post the USB section of your kernel configuration, just so that we can check it looks OK?

----------

## pdr

Here is what I have in my T42 laptop kernel config:

```
CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y
```

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is for the ATI remote I use occaisonally, CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is for USB flash drives, and I don't remember what CONFIG_USB_MON is for...

In xorg.conf I just have a protocol of ImPS/2, and device of /dev/psaux, which works fine for the normal pencil-eraser keyboard joystick thingy on IBM laptops, but when I plug in a USB mouse it just works. Probably the significant thing here is enabling HID and HIDINPUT in the kernel.

----------

## Po0ky

CONFIG_USB_MON -> Usb monitoring support..

If you say Y here, a component which captures the USB traffic between peripheral-specific drivers and HC drivers will be built.For more information, see <file:Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt>.       

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE -> combined with scsi emulation support enables support for usb sticks / usb disks

cp_tar: what you should do

check lspci -v 

for usb support: you'll see a EHCI controler, and either a OHCI or a UHCI controler. Compile both EHCI and one of the other 2 in your kernel

for sound: same, check lspci -v - > audio controler -> take a note of the type and also check the chipset -> goto kernel configuration, select apropriate module

If you don't find the exact match, press right twice and select help.. most of the times it will give a report of all chipsets supported by the module

----------

## Corona688

[edit] nevermind, mistake

----------

## cp_tar

 *pdr wrote:*   

> Here is what I have in my T42 laptop kernel config:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_USB=y
> 
> ...

 Mine has:

```
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m
```

Considerably much more, and I don't even know what these modules mean.

Recompiling now with OHCI enabled as well... seems that might be the problem.

----------

## cp_tar

 *Po0ky wrote:*   

> for usb support: you'll see a EHCI controler, and either a OHCI or a UHCI controler. Compile both EHCI and one of the other 2 in your kernel

 Compiling both now... see if that works...

 *Quote:*   

> for sound: same, check lspci -v - > audio controler -> take a note of the type and also check the chipset -> goto kernel configuration, select apropriate module

 There are only two items in the list containing SiS, and one of them also says Modem, so I selected just the other one.

Don' know what else to do.

----------

## cp_tar

Ok, USB works now... xmms test gives no error, but no sound is heard at all. Ever.

----------

